# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  freestyler angleitwunder

## modis

Hey Leute

Hab da mal ne frage, warum gleiten die freestyler bei ca 4bft mit 5.8 wenn andere sich mit 8.0 aufwaerts grob gesagt bemuehen muessen? Es ist sicher zum teil technik aber trotzdem muss ja am material auch ligen

Und wenn wir schon beim thema sind und ein freestyler vorbei schaut, sind die neuen boards eigentlich auch zum gemuetlichen heizen zu gebrauchen? Also hin und her halsen und ein paar tricks versuchen quasi als fruehgleiter zum waveboard?

Also ich such enfach nej kompromiss hab meinen groen freerider veerkauft und such was um die 110 - 115l das frueh lis geht mit segel um max 7bis 7.5 als groestes

Z..b. tabou 3s mit gaastra cross in 6.9

Lg

----------


## tigger1983

also ich denke nicht das diese Boards einem vergleichbarem Freerider im Vorteil sind.
Allerdings ist es oft so das leute die einen Freestyler fahren, auch ein entsprechendes knnen haben. Und ebenfalls durch aktive fahrweise das Board ins gleiten bringen. Den Gewichtsunterschied der Surfer solltest du ebenfalls beachten... Meist sind Freestyler etwas jnger und leichterer Statur. Das gegenteil bei leuten die 8 qm und mehr fahren...

Und oft ist es auch so das der Freestyler die Be nutzen kann weil er eben nicht so schwerfllig ist. Dann wird schnell ein Manver rausgehauen bis wieder gedmpelt wird. Slalompiloten hingegen fahren dann auch gerne 2qm mehr. Dafr gleiten die dann aber auch durchgehend...

Also ich will sagen ein Freestyler ist keine gleitgarantie, es kommt halt wie immer darauf an  :Wink:

----------


## blogger1991es

Und oft ist es auch so das der Freestyler die Be nutzen kann weil er eben nicht so schwerfllig ist. Dann wird schnell ein Manver rausgehauen bis gedmpelt wird. Slalompiloten hingegen fahren dann auch gerne 2qm mehr. Dafr gleiten die dann aber auch durchgehend...

----------


## Hauste

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hatte auch mal den Gedanken und habe mir dann einen Starboard Flare geleistet. Das war fr mich im Nachhinein ein Fehler, nicht nur das der Flare eine Slotbox hatte was es sehr schwer gemacht hat eine  passende Finne zum Freeriden zu finden und was mich am meisten gestrt hat waren die abgerundeten Kanten des Boards, man hatte nicht so viel Grip ber die Rails was das Board sehr sehr sehr drehfreudig gemacht hat, was zum Freeriden nicht unbedingt optimal ist. Meine Empfehlung falls du Freereiden und ein paar Tricks machen mchtest, kauf dir ein Waveboard mit Singelfinnen Option. LG

----------

